# 1Br Saratoga Springs  8/24 - 31st



## owen1521 (Aug 18, 2014)

Was just informed that brother in law is not making the trip down to Disney and now stuck with a 1br villa at Disney's Saratoga Springs. $700 for the week
I will be checking in at the resort also in case of any problems. 
Brian O'Hagan 718 666 7880


----------



## Bailey#1 (Aug 19, 2014)

This is a great deal! Wish I could go......


----------



## owen1521 (Aug 23, 2014)

$600
Sunday to Sunday 8/24 - 31st


----------



## owen1521 (Aug 24, 2014)

Going to cancel it at 1pm if no one wants it


----------

